# Ford 7610 II



## evis (Jun 27, 2017)

Hei! My name is Evalds. I have a question: I have a tractor Ford 7610, But does not work the PTO, can not be turned off, it's turning all the time. I wanted to ask you what are the next steps for getting into the PTO clutch. Can I remove the rear axle lid without cab lifting?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Evalds, welcome to the tractor forum.

Does the PTO turn implements with power when disengaged, or is it the PTO brake not working?

Does your tractor have a load monitor? If you have a load monitor you have to do a rear split (between rear end and transmission). If you do not have a load monitor, you can access the PTO clutch pack through the top cover.

The lift cover is too heavy to handle.......I think you will need to lift the cab to do the job. You need to get a service manual and see what their procedure is


----------

